# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Edhe Festat Muslimane të jenë Pushim...Barak Obama

## STOP-START

*Edhe festat muslimane të jenë pushim*

Këshilli i Nju Jorkut vendos pro festave muslimane, refuzohet nga Prefekti Blumberg.


Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës Barak Obama, pas hapjes që bëri në Turqi dhe në Egjipt me vendet islame, nënshkroi në Këshillin e Nju Jorkut një vendim historik. 

Këshilli vendosi që po ashtu si në festat fetare të krishtere dhe çifute, edhe në festat fetare myslimane, shkollat në qytet t'a bënin atë ditë pushim. 

Kurse Prefekti i Nju Jorkut, Majkëll Blumberg, i cili pritet të thotë fjalën e fundit, doli kundër këtij vendimi. 

Blumberg përdori shprehjen: "Nëse na duhet të mbyllim shkollat për çdo festë fetare, atëherë do të na duhet t'i mbajmë të mbyllura gjatë gjithë vitit."

*Po ju ça mendoni?... Problemi është ndoshta se Katolikët kan 368 festa, a mos janë shumë ...?*


*Elvisi*

----------


## Erlebnisse

qejf i madh. Keshtu me shume pushime se sa pune lol

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Blum*derr*gu eshte CIFUT. Ca pret prej atij derrmuti!!!

GV_USA

P.S." Logjia e Obames sa i perket festave eshte logjik e shendoshe!!! Perderisa mund te festohet Hanuka dhe "manuka" ne shtetet e bashkuara , pse te mos festohet Bajrami i madhe dhe ia i vogel?!!"

----------


## nikas

Une besoj se blumbergu ka shume te drejte. A behet pushim per festat e te krishtereve ne vendet muslimane? JO ata as qe i perfillin te krishteret. Megjithate mire do ishte qe mos te kishte pushim per asnje feste fetare. Kushdo le te festoje fene e tij ne komunitetin perkates edhe kaq.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Une besoj se blumbergu ka shume te drejte. A behet pushim per festat e te krishtereve ne vendet muslimane? JO ata as qe i perfillin te krishteret. Megjithate mire do ishte qe mos te kishte pushim per asnje feste fetare. Kushdo le te festoje fene e tij ne komunitetin perkates edhe kaq.


Po ja qe Amerika nuk eshte vend i prapambetur si Afganistani. Prandaj kur ben pushim festat e katolikeve dhe cifuteve eshte mese normale qe te behen dhe ato te myslimaneve. 

Ishalla miratohet, te bejme dhe ca pushime me shume.

P.S. A behen pushim festat katolike ne Izrael ?

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Une besoj se blumbergu ka shume te drejte. A behet pushim per festat e te krishtereve ne vendet muslimane? JO ata as qe i perfillin te krishteret. Megjithate mire do ishte qe mos te kishte pushim per asnje feste fetare. Kushdo le te festoje fene e tij ne komunitetin perkates edhe kaq.


Mendim i sakte do ishte, por vendet e punes jane te perbashketa e nuk ndahen ne besime fetare e si pasoje edhe pushimet nuk merren kur te doje qejfi...

----------


## murik

Krahasimi nuk behet sic thote dikush me siper se meqe ne vendet myslimane nuk jane pushim per festat e krishtera, atehere edhe bota e qyteteruar perendimore duhet te sillet si ato vende.Ketu behet fjale per barazi.Perderisa kremtohen festat cifute zyrtarisht(edhe pse jane minoritet), atehere perse jo edhe per minoritetet e tjera,ne rastin konkret ate mysliman?Keshtu shtrohet ceshtja,nuk mund te kete standarte te dyfishta ne nje vend qe e konsideron veten demokratik.

----------


## Homer

Edhe un jam dakort qe festat muslimane te jen pushim ashtu si ato krishtere dhe jehuide

----------


## Apollyon

Mire kan bo, aq me shum festa aq me shum relax njerzit.

----------


## Egnatius

Apollyon cu be ajo tema me ilmgapin dhe ate sudanezen me pantallona trecerekshe se jom dhi tu qesh sot .

Po e kerkoja po spo e gjej me duket se e kane fshire

o sa kam qesh looooooool

----------


## Homer

> Apollyon cu be ajo tema me ilmgapin dhe ate sudanezen me pantallona trecerekshe se jom dhi tu qesh sot .
> 
> Po e kerkoja po spo e gjej me duket se e kane fshire
> 
> o sa kam qesh looooooool



Po pra dhe un e kerkova por mesa duket stafi e paska mbyll per shkak te kercenimeve qe *ILMGAP*  beri ne postin e fundit ndaj atyre qe e kishin pertallur ( me Apollyon e ka pas ma shum kujin lol )   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Egnatius

Shume gabim kane bo qe e fshine se kishte gallata.

Po edhe ti Homer me Apollyonin u dorzut shpejt...

Une mendova se do ja mbushnit menjen atij shokut po aha hic, ju cakerdisi fare me duket.

Po si thoshte Ilmgapi, jane prosti ato qe dalin me menge te shkurtra hahahahahaha

o se kishte te forta

----------


## Homer

Apo u dorzua shpejt  :perqeshje:  un isha i fundit qe postova ne at Teme, para se te mbyllej, me nje pergjigje fatale ndaj *ILMGAP*  :perqeshje: 

Ti kthehemi Temes tani se po e fillum kshu do mbyllet dhe kjo lOl

----------


## ILMGAP

> Po pra dhe un e kerkova por mesa duket stafi e paska mbyll per shkak te kercenimeve qe *ILMGAP*  beri ne postin e fundit ndaj atyre qe e kishin pertallur ( me Apollyon e ka pas ma shum kujin lol )


 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  ...

I Nderuar : Homer ...

Nuk besoj që e di se ç'do të thotë REPUTACION, andaj dhe thua që në reputacion do të kërcënoja të tjerët .

_Shpresoj të pyesësh shokët se ç'farë don të thotë Reputacion ..._


*Enjoy* *!*

----------


## Homer

> I Nderuar : Homer ...
> 
> Nuk besoj që e di se ç'do të thotë REPUTACION, andaj dhe thua që në reputacion do të kërcënoja të tjerët .
> 
> _Shpresoj të pyesësh shokët se ç'farë don të thotë Reputacion ..._
> 
> 
> *Enjoy* *!*


Ishte ironi fjala kercenim, po ske faj ti se duhen pak mend me e kuptu  :Lulja3:

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ishte ironi fjala kercenim, po ske faj ti se duhen pak mend me e kuptu


I Pyete të tjerët (Shokët) për fjalën *"Reputacion"*, apo pret që të tërhek vërejtjen edhe ndokush tjetër.

----------


## A.Alijaj

> Une besoj se blumbergu ka shume te drejte. A behet pushim per festat e te krishtereve ne vendet muslimane? JO ata as qe i perfillin te krishteret. Megjithate mire do ishte qe mos te kishte pushim per asnje feste fetare. Kushdo le te festoje fene e tij ne komunitetin perkates edhe kaq.


E ne Kosove e ne Shqiperi ku shumica eshte myslimane respektohen festat e krishtreve more ti nikas.

----------


## BaNi!

Pajtohem me A.ALIJAJ ne qdo shtet duhet te respektohen festat myslimane e sidomos ne SHBA ku numri i myslimanve po shtohet dukshem sepse njerezit e kane kuptuar se e vetmja fe qe eksizton eshte feja myslimane.

----------


## Homer

> *ne SHBA ku numri i myslimanve po shtohet dukshem sepse njerezit e kane kuptuar se e vetmja fe qe eksizton eshte feja myslimane.*


Ju fanatiket, e vetmja arsye qe jetoni ne kyt bote humane eshte propaganda ...

----------


## Explorer

Nuk e paskam ditur qe ne Amerike nuk festoheshkan festat e fese Islame?????!!!!!!

Sidoqofte, eshte e rradhes qe edhe muslimanet te trajtohen njesoj si komunitetet tjera 

fetare, se edhe ata jane njerez qe jetojne ne shtetin me demokratik ne bote.

Shqiperia qenka pak me perpara Amerikes per sa i perket kesaj ceshtjeje  ... lol

----------

